# il est bien taillé



## Sangriabuena

can i say "il est bien taille´" meaning to say that he's well buildt , a bit muscular etc, 
I dont want it to be interpreted as something sexual, is it safe?


----------



## carolineR

des expressions comme "il est bien taillé", "il est bien bâti" prêtent effectivement un peu à confusion (sexuelle).
Dis plutôt : "il est grand et (bien) baraqué", c'est moins ambigü


----------



## Sangriabuena

ooh j'ai un peu peur, mais bien bati´sonne mieux...et baraqué ca veux dire tres grand non?


----------



## carolineR

*Don't* use "bien bâti" : it *is* ambiguous !
"baraqué" is colloquial for tall and muscular


----------



## radjane dessama

well-built
also _costaud_


----------



## Sangriabuena

mais si le garcon est petit mais musclee´? peux pas dire baraque en ce cas la? et si jájouterais "il est bien bati´un peu musclee`" c'est peut etre moins ambigu?


----------



## carolineR

il est petit et costaud
il est petit mais baraqué
Drop the "bien bâti"


----------



## Agnès E.

Je n'ai jamais rien vu d'ambigü à *bien bâti* ! et je ne l'ai jamais vu utilisé de façon autre que pour dire _costaud _(terme familier, à éviter à l'écrit)...   Peut-être y a-t-il des utilisations variant selon les lieux ? En France métropolitaine, _bien bâti_ signifie uniquement un homme grand et musclé.

*Bien taillé*, en revanche, hum... je crains que le terme n'ait dérivé, en effet.


----------



## Lezert

il y a aussi "athlétique", "râblé"


----------



## Gardefeu

Je partage les scrupules de Caroline, _bien bâti_ est juste un cran en-dessous de_ bien membré_! _Bien taillé_ non plus, pour les raisons auxquelles nous pensons tous... _Bien découplé_ ? (un peu vieilli), _baraqué_ j'aime bien, ça ne veut pas forcément dire qu'il est grand...


----------



## carolineR

Sensibilités différentes, apparemment, Agnès.  Rien à voir avec la France métropolitaine ou d'Outre Mer. 
A mes oreilles, un mec bien bâti a un point commun avec un mulet... Mais j'ai peut-être l'esprit très mal tourné 
_athlétique_ me paraît très bien.


----------



## Sangriabuena

ah oui la on pense a la taille donc, la taille peut etre la taille d'autres choses bien sur, alors I´m dropping the bien taille´parce la...c'est trop..je veux pas entrer dans des problems. Mais bien bati? sais pas, mais j'aime bien cette expression.


----------



## Lezert

On peut aussi utiliser "taillé" avec une comparaison:
il est taillé comme un coureur de fond
il est taillé comme un haltérophile


----------



## Sangriabuena

what's wrong with bien membre´? ? oh God I'm never opening my mouth again. I thought bien mebré was like nice bone structure..


----------



## Lezert

Sangriabuena said:
			
		

> what's wrong with bien membre´? ? oh God I'm never opening my mouth again. I thought bien mebré was like nice bone structure..


I you really dont want it to be interpreted as something sexual, i recommend strongly to avoid this ...


----------



## Sangriabuena

why on earth doesn't it say so in the dico??..something about limbs is all it says. Can you imagine the troubles on can get onself into


----------



## Lezert

Que notre monde serait triste sans ces quiproquos!
Qu'est-ce que vous auriez à raconter au retour de vos vacances?
Et combien serait vide ce forum si les dicos disaient tout?
En tout cas, en France ( je ne saurais vous dire au Québec), mais le membre en question serait identifié sans ambiguïté dans cette expression.


----------



## carolineR

Mais le dictionnaire le dit: 
Trésor de la Langue française :
"Membre viril. Synon. de pénis. _"Se lavait-il la queue. Je m'extasiais sur la beauté de son membre... Enfin, je lui disais qu'il était l'homme qui baisait, qui pétait, qui faisait tout mieux que personne au monde_ (GONCOURT, Journal, 1892, p. 225). V. bite."
est-ce ambigü ?


----------



## Sangriabuena

Caroline!! you say the most scandalous things! I even saw the B word. I need another dictionary


----------



## carolineR

You do indeed.


----------



## schmurtz

carolineR said:
			
		

> Mais le dictionnaire le dit:
> Trésor de la Langue française :


Version en ligne du TLF : atilf.atilf.fr


----------



## Lezert

Ce fil a du succès, on dirait, beaucoup de membres actifs
Pour remettre les choses à plat, si j'ose dire, il y a aussi "sculptural" qu'on peut utiliser. 
Pour "well built" s'entend


----------



## panzemeyer

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais rien vu d'ambigü à *bien bâti* ! et je ne l'ai jamais vu utilisé de façon autre que pour dire _costaud _(terme familier, à éviter à l'écrit)...  Peut-être y a-t-il des utilisations variant selon les lieux ? En France métropolitaine, _bien bâti_ signifie uniquement un homme grand et musclé.
> 
> *Bien taillé*, en revanche, hum... je crains que le terme n'ait dérivé, en effet.


Je partage ton avis. "Bien bâti", au sens propre, n'a aucune connotation sexuelle. 

C'est seulement quand ce mot est employé de manière ironique qu'il prend cette connotation. Mais ça n'a rien de systématique.


----------



## carolineR

Lezert said:
			
		

> Ce fil a du succès, on dirait, beaucoup de membres actifs
> Pour remettre les choses à plat, si j'ose dire, il y a aussi "sculptural" qu'on peut utiliser.
> Pour "well built" s'entend


 


			
				panzemeyer said:
			
		

> Je partage ton avis. "Bien bâti", au sens propre, n'a aucune connotation sexuelle.
> C'est seulement quand ce mot est employé de manière ironique qu'il prend cette connotation. Mais ça n'a rien de systématique.



Moi je veux bien que ce n'ait pas de connotation sexuelle...
Mais enfin n'y en -a t-il pas un peu là ?
Je rappelle pour mémoire que Sangriabuena voulait s'assurer qu'elle utilisait un terme neutre.


----------



## schmurtz

Dans "black bien bâti cherche jf blanche", "bien bâti" n'a pas de connotation sexuelle. Pour moi, dans ce context, ça veut seulement dire qu'il est beau, costaud.

(peut-être n'ai-je pas l'esprit assez mal tourné ?)


----------



## viera

Il a une belle carrure


----------



## panzemeyer

schmurtz said:
			
		

> Dans "black bien bâti cherche jf blanche", "bien bâti" n'a pas de connotation sexuelle. Pour moi, dans ce context, ça veut seulement dire qu'il est beau, costaud.
> 
> (peut-être n'ai-je pas l'esprit assez mal tourné ?)


La suite de l'annonce laisse peu de doute à ce sujet : 


> J'offre mes services à toutes personne qui a soif de sexe


 
Cela dit, je ne conteste pas qu'on puisse utiliser ce mot dans un sens sexuel. Mais il ne s'agit que d'un usage détourné de ce mot qui n'est, hors contexte sexuel évident (comme dans l'exemple ci-dessus) pas connoté. 

Je dirais même que l'emploi de "bien bâti" dans un sens sexuel me paraît assez maladroit (peut-on vraiment dire d'un sexe qu'il est "bâti" ??). En réalité, il y a confusion avec l'expression "_bien monté_", qui est, elle, clairement connotée sexuellement.


----------



## Pipester

Et "bien roulé"?  Quels sont les nuances de cette expression?


----------



## Gardefeu

> Et "bien roulé"?



Exclusivement pour une femme! _Une nénette bien roulée
_Assez argotique.


----------

